# Husqvarna 13" Hatchet



## 2centprofit (Jan 2, 2017)

Hey guys have any of you tried this hatchet? The wedge cheeks seem a bit fat for chopping and meant more for splitting but I haven't had a chance to test it out yet. It seems to be pretty well made for a budget hatchet. I'm considering re-profiling it down if it doesn't perform well.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

It gets great reviews.

If I didn't have 3-4 hatchets already...I'd own one.

https://www.amazon.com/Husqvarna-576926401-13-Hatchet-Leather/dp/B004VLKLJE


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

More of a firewood splitter than a x-cutter.

Myself prefer the Estwing hatchet.

Never have to worry about broken handle.

Holds a good edge as a plus.

Have had one for 30 years.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

@SOCOM42 I agree on the Estwing hatchet, never breaks, the rubber handle grip never seems to go bad, I like their hammers too.

*Rancher*


----------



## Butler Ford (Mar 5, 2015)

azrancher said:


> @SOCOM42 I agree on the Estwing hatchet, never breaks, the rubber handle grip never seems to go bad, I like their hammers too.
> 
> *Rancher*


Lol, this may speak to how old mine is, when did the switch from stacked leather and varnish to rubber?

BF


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Butler Ford said:


> Lol, this may speak to how old mine is, when did the switch from stacked leather and varnish to rubber?
> 
> BF


You can still get leather. Very classy look.


----------



## Butler Ford (Mar 5, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> You can still get leather. Very classy look.


AH! Ok, thanks. Though after about 30 years, the varnish yellows and cracks, they aren't all that classy any more.

BF


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I still have my Boy Scout hatchet I had when I was a kid. Still in great shape too.

I have an affinity for axes and hatchets.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

It's also among the least expensive



Robie said:


> It gets great reviews.
> 
> If I didn't have 3-4 hatchets already...I'd own one.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Husqvarna-576926401-13-Hatchet-Leather/dp/B004VLKLJE


----------

